# Shucking Corn With Ringo



## Baymule (Sep 28, 2020)

Yesterday I picked corn, got 53 ears. I dropped the tailgate on BJs truck, had a cleaver, 2 knives and a small board. I chop both ends with the cleaver and pull off the shucks. I had a plastic tote to drop the shucks in, there were some very over ripe pears in the bottom. I hadn’t done too much before Ringo came to investigate. He dove in with great gusto, happily chomping on corn shucks. Several of the ewes checked it out, decided grass was better, except for Moon Pie. She chomped away, even trying to take them from my hands.

Ringo discovered the pears! He worked them over, thoroughly enjoying his treat. A few times he had a whole pear in his mouth, trying to bite it. I was concerned he’d choke, so I stuck my hand in his mouth and dug out the pear. Our conversation went something like this, “now don’t you choke on the stupid pear, gimme that”. As I retrieved a slobbery pear, he took it back and chomped some more. Moon Pie didn’t get any pears, but she sure liked corn silks.

I gave the rest of the shucks to the horses.


















Ringo ate so much, I was worried that he might bloat and offered him baking soda. He politely licked some from my hand a few times, then wasn’t interested any more. I checked on him several times, he had a full tummy but he was ok.

Today I made cream corn and carried the cobs out to the steer. Ringo intercepted me, demanding his share. I held out a cob, he bit down and I broke off a piece. He got his share of corn cobs and I gave most of them to the steer. On my way back to the house, yep, you guessed it. Here came Ringo! He had to lick the pan.





Spoiled? You bet he is. I sit on a milk crate in the barn and Ringo comes to me for hugs, scratches and lots of petting. He closes his eyes when I stroke his face. @Mike CHS I love Ringo!


----------



## Kusanar (Sep 28, 2020)

Lol, he sounds like a trip. For the pear thing, when the horses do that I just put the fruit on the ground and stomp it. Once it is somewhat flat they can eat it without any danger of choking.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 28, 2020)

Anyone that say sheep don't care for their humans haven't met a critter like him.    I just about have Maxwell almost as tame as he is a couple of weeks away from going to his next home.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 28, 2020)

Kusanar said:


> Lol, he sounds like a trip. For the pear thing, when the horses do that I just put the fruit on the ground and stomp it. Once it is somewhat flat they can eat it without any danger of choking.


Ringo is a sweetheart. He will walk between me and a ewe that I am paying attention to so he can hog all the attention for himself. We drove 1300 miles round trip to go get him from @Mike CHS and his lovely wife Teresa. I waited on Ringo for a year when Mike talked about replacing him with a new ram. My husband thought I was nuts (as usual) but he is a good sport and goes along with my special brand of crazy. He griped all the way, but as soon as he met Ringo, he got it and fell in love with him too. We brought him home to Texas and he is never leaving. 

Honestly, I didn't think about the pears, I was just shucking corn. I got 2 more pears today for him, but I smashed them with a hammer.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 28, 2020)

Mike CHS said:


> Anyone that say sheep don't care for their humans haven't met a critter like him.    I just about have Maxwell almost as tame as he is a couple of weeks away from going to his next home.


Have you thought about ram training? You could sell gentle rams, only need animal crackers and they will follow you anywhere! People with mean rams would love to buy your rams!


----------



## thistlebloom (Sep 29, 2020)

Moon Pie is a great name!  😄
I can see why you love Ringo, what a character.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 29, 2020)

Percy and the other two rams we sold as herd sires last year have kept Ringo's personality and their owners have never had any issues with any of them.


----------

